# I had an episiotomy first time..... what happens 2nd time?



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, quick Q.

I had an assisted delivery with DD.  Ventouse and episiotomy in the end.

This time round I'm obviously hoping things won't be as complicated as they ended up being, but if I have a natural delivery am I more likely to tear where the episiotomy was?

The episiotomy was no problem at all - no pain afterwards, no scarring - I have no problems whatsoever if I need another one, but if I don't, I was just wondering how the scar will bear up?

Thanks

Sophie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It should hold up fine, there's no reason why you should need another one unless it's necessary at the time, but having a previous one doesn't predispose you to need another,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

